# MAINTENANCE:



## thinkgreen (Apr 2, 2004)

how often do you have to do what in the aquarium?

whats your daily/weekly/monthly routines? dosing of ferts, water changes, etc.?


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

Water change: Every 5 - 7 days
Fertilization: After every water change and every 3 days
Pruning: EVery 1 or 2 days
Glass cleaning: When necessary
Filter cleaning: Every 1 - 2 months
Feeding: 1 - 2 times daily

Pretty standard.


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

Wow ....prune every 1 or 2 days??? What ferts are you using???


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

litesky said:


> Wow ....prune every 1 or 2 days??? What ferts are you using???


That's because I'm growing Glossostigma. I trim stray stems often and replant them to promote side growth. BBA is still rampant so I have to remove affected leaves. I got infected with staghorn recently so I'm doing my tank tank almost everyday to get a grip on the nutrients.

I'm using LushGro Aqua and Micros from Singapore Hydroponics, KNO3 and Dennerle Pflanzen Gold-7 for extra iron and growth stimulation.

Micros
Fe as EDTA chelate 21,253 mg/l
Mn 5,684 mg/l
B 483 mg/l
Zn 617 mg/l
Cu 267 mg/l
Mo 471 mg/l

Aqua
N 7179 mg/l
K 51711 mg/l
S 16667 mg/l
Mg 2942 mg/l
Fe as EDTA 1683 mg/l
Mn 0612 mg/l
B 314 mg/l
Zn 092 mg/l
Cu 25 mg/l
Mo 16 mg/l
Other minerals traces
Vitamins traces


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

20g:
Water change: Every 7 days 
Fertilization: Daily (all nutrients daily, NPK+Fe/traces)
Pruning: Once to twice a week 
Glass cleaning: Every 7 days (even when there's nothing on the glass) 
Filter Floss Change: Every 2 weeks
Filter tube cleaning: Once a month
Feeding: 1 - 2 times daily (or more, depending on how hard they beg)

12g cube:

Same as above, except less filtration cleaning

Carlos


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

tsunami said:


> Filter Floss Change: Every 2 weeks


Carlos,

I forget what filter you are using but changing floss every 2 weeks is way too often. I'm just trying to save you some $$$ on media. I wouldn't change the media that often in my breeding tanks, forget about planted tank, where there are 1-2 times daily feedings plus healthy flora.

What filter are you using ?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

25% water change once every week.

Liquid fert dosing every 2-3 days, unless my memory fails me

Feeding 1-2 times everyday.

Light on 10-12 hours.

Filter cleaning on the same day as water change.

Filter replacement once every month, but I do clean the sponge foams every time I change the water. 

Activated carbon/Ammonia remover I use combo box that I can measure out the amount I desire. No longer buy the ones required from my Aquaclear Filters. If anything, this has saved me lots of money and still works the same, if not better

CO2 bottle refill once every 3 weeks-1 mons. 


Paul


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

SurWrathful,

I don't suggest you clean your filter on the day you change water. You'll be removing too many biobacteria.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey, thanks I do understand your concern. However, when I said I clean my filters, I didn't mean I thoroughly clean them to make them spotless. I simply take apart the unit, dip them into the same water I took out, remove any big debris I see sticking to the motor, and put the whole thing back. So no worries, my friend Everything receives minimal change. I do however, change the filter media once a month. I no longer buy new sponge, though. I just rinse it under water and do my best to rid of it any debris when it gets too dirty. 

Looking forward to reading more articles from you, by the way

Paul


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

Water change 50% weekly
Dosing PMDD every day
Clean the glass about weekly (I wait til the green spot algea is visibel)
Prun once or twice a week.
Clean one (have two) pump a months of when the waterflow drops.

All in all, there's not really that much that needs doing. I use maybe a couple of hours a week on my tank for mantenace stuff. That's not so bad


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

SurWrathful said:


> Hey, thanks I do understand your concern. However, when I said I clean my filters, I didn't mean I thoroughly clean them to make them spotless. I simply take apart the unit, dip them into the same water I took out, remove any big debris I see sticking to the motor, and put the whole thing back. So no worries, my friend Everything receives minimal change. I do however, change the filter media once a month. I no longer buy new sponge, though. I just rinse it under water and do my best to rid of it any debris when it gets too dirty.
> 
> Looking forward to reading more articles from you, by the way
> 
> Paul


Sorry, my misunderstanding.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

In answer to Jay's question, I change the fine filter floss only once every two weeks in my 20g. That's about how long it takes for the media to turn brown from all the collected detritus. 

Carlos


----------



## plantdude (Apr 13, 2004)

water change every week.
filter cleaning every month. 
no fertiliztion.
pruning once to twice a week. 
co2 refil...i dunno, just put my co2 system together but i figure every 3 months or so.
feeding once a day. three times for my baby fry.

25 gal. 130 watts florite substrate1.5-2 bubbles per sec.


----------

